# Integrierte Steuersätze



## digi03 (31. August 2004)

Das ist vieleicht eher eine Frage, die  Phil beantworten kann:

Wie sieht das in nächster Zeit bei Rocky Mountain mit der Herstellung von Rahmen
mit integrierten Steuersätzen aus?
Rocky Mountain ist bis heute einer der ganz wenigen Hersteller, die noch keinen Rahmen
mit diesen Steuerrohren im Programm haben. Warum eigentlich? Weigern sich die Jungs,
einem Trend zu folgen, oder sind sie der Meinung, daß dies Nachteile bringt???
Natürlich ist ein Standartsteuerrohr einfacher herzustellen, aber das kann ja wohl kaum 
der Grund sein. Oder etwa doch?

Ein wenig unflexibel finde ich es auch, daß wenn man einen Rahmen solo kauft,
grundsätzlich immer mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme und Cantisockel leben muß. Warum? 
Es gibt ja die Rahmen. Gerade die, die sich einen Rahmen solo anschaffen,
wollen es individuell und der muß dann Cantisockel an den Sitzstreben nehmen,
obwohl er vieleicht grundsätzlich nur Scheibenbremsen verbauen will!!!
Wozu sind Rahmen-Frames da? Doch wohl in der Hauptsache, daß sich der Kunde sein 
Rad nach seinen eigenen Vorstellungen komplettieren kann. Und das ist auch gut so!

Hier im Forum hat mal jemand die Rocky-Fahrer mit Harley-Fahren verglichen.
Die Harley-Fahrer sehen ja auch über das Ein oder Andere hinweg, was man eigentlich
besser machen könnte.
Ich finde diesen Vergleich sehr zutreffend, denn es gehört wohl auch ein wenig Kult
zu den Rocky-Bikern.
Nur: Harley Davidson bleibt auch nicht in der Zeit stehen. (wie man in der aktuellen 
Produktpalette sieht)

Dies soll jetzt aber keine Kritik an dem Produkt "Rocky Mountain" ansich sein, zumal ich selbst
seit Jahren zu den Rocky-Kultlern zähle und mit der Qualität, wie wohl die meisten, recht zufrieden bin. 
Auch bei Problemen kann man sich bei Rocky Mountain eher darauf verlassen, daß einem 
geholfen wird. Doch ein wenig Flexibler sollte Rocky auch schon des doch recht hohen 
Preises wegen den Kunden gegenüber werden!

So, erst mal genug gefrustet  

Un Dadda!


----------



## Catsoft (31. August 2004)

Hallo Digi03!
Warum gefrustet sein? RM hat immer Weiterentwicklung betrieben. Die Sache mit den Cantisockeln ist wohl einfach eine Frage der Menge. Die Produktionsmenge hat bisher nicht ausgereicht um beides zu dem Preis anzubieten. Welcher Händler hätte sich dann auch 2 Rahmen von jeder Größe auf Lager gelegt? Aber wie Phil hier schon weiter unten angedeutet hat, gibt es im 2005er Programm diverse DiscOnly Rahmen. Jetzt werden die Leichtbauer aufschreien und einen CantiOnly Rahmen fordern  Aber die Zeit war reif für den DiscOnly Rahmen. 
RM hat glücklicherweise nicht jeden Mist mitgemacht und so kann ich beim Steuersatz immer noch frei wählen und das auch noch mit dem besseren System. Die integrierten Dinger sind doch Mist   Schau dir mal das 2005er Programm an, da kannst du einiges entdecken   

Ich jedenfalls bin ganz froh darüber, daß RM sich traut seine Räder langsam weiter zu entwickeln und nicht jeden Mist mitmacht, z.B. die Indutierlager im Element erst bringt als die Dämpfer eine Anti-Wipp-Technik haben.


Gruß
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil Claus (8. September 2004)

Hi Digi03,

wie Catsoft bereits richtig erwähnte, folgt Rocky Mountain keinen Trends, sondern setzt Sie in der Regel (siehe 1. Freeridebike, 1. NorthShore Bike, Element, ETS X). Wir sehen keine Zukunft für den integrierten Steuersatz im Mountainbikesegment, und wie und unsere Mitbewerber mitteilen, gab es Komplikationen mit dem System und viele reduzieren bereits den Anteil von Rahmen mit integriertem Steuersatz im Mountainbikebereich.

Alle Framesets werden in 2005 Disc-brake only sein, kein leicher Schritt für uns, aber wir haben uns hierfür entschieden, i.e. no more Canti option.

Progress - ich denke die Teife und Detailverbesserungen der Palette sprechen für sich. Wir müssen das Rad nicht jedes Jahr neu erfinden, aber wir werden es stetig verbessern.


----------



## akeem (8. September 2004)

Hi Digi03,

Da kann ich Phil Claus nur rechtgeben. Integrierte Steuersätzte sind nun wirklich kein Trend dem man folgen muss sondern meiner Meinung nach ein reiner Marketing und Verkaufsgag ohne jeden Vorteil (Bei den Rennrädern wird mit Aerodymaik und Optik argumentiert, was beim MTB wohl eher zweitrangig ist (und auch bei Rennrädern ziehen gerade diejenigen Hersteller nicht mit die mehr Wert auf Qualität als auf Optik legen)).
Spätestens wenn Du mal während einer Abfahrt einen festsitzenden integrierten Steuersatz hattest, weil er sich verkantet hat und Du schlimmstenfalls einen neuen Rahmen brauchst, weisst Du was ich meine!


...und ausserdem hat mein Rocky keine Canti-Sockel


----------

